# 2.6.20-* strange noises on shutdown (ide & libata)

## kernelOfTruth

Hi there,

since I consider the libata-driver for intel ICH (PATA drive on an ICH6M) as (almost) mature I'd like to switch from 2.6.19* to >=2.6.20-rc5 on my laptop

the opensource driver for radeon cards (r300) does well on this laptop (samsung x20) & the performance of libata gives me 5 MB/s more than the old ide-driver

the only thing which keeps me back is the behavior during shutdown of the harddrive:

it turns off the harddrive rather harsh which can also be heard: it's the same sound if I would turn off the laptop by the power button (a strong wheeze, then it's off)

is this due to shutdown-configuration of baselayout (I'm running ~x86) or kernel-related ??

I'm sure that this behavior will impact the lifetime of my harddrive so I won't use this kernel until this issue is solved

can I do anything against this ?, 

this would be the only factor preventing me to switch to 2.6.20-rc* / 2.6.20 & libata

thanks in advance for your help

kernelOfTruth

----------

## kernelOfTruth

I found more info on this "behavior":

https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/67810

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7674

so it's a kernel bug upstream ...

----------

## EricHsu

Same problem here! Dell D820 SATA disk shutdown ticking noise.

Seems that nobody is taking care of this bug   :Sad: 

The workaround for me is reboot to grub & press the power button to shutdown 'gently'...

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

> Same problem here! Dell D820 SATA disk shutdown ticking noise.
> 
> Seems that nobody is taking care of this bug  
> 
> The workaround for me is reboot to grub & press the power button to shutdown 'gently'...

 

Unfortunately that's no solution for me     :Sad: 

either if I "gently", as you wrote, shutdown my laptop or shutdown the laptop via >=2.6.20-rc5 it makes the same frightening noise ...   :Crying or Very sad: 

I know that it usually takes some time until bugs are fixed in the kernel, but considering that it's a bug which exists at least since 2.6.17 (can be seen on ubuntu's launchpad) with S-ATA-drives (or even S-ATA & ide-drives) on shutdown this is a little disappointing ... 

I hope our kernel-gurus are able to find a solution soon or at least the people over at ubuntu ...   :Smile: 

----------

## EricHsu

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

>  *EricHsu wrote:*   Same problem here! Dell D820 SATA disk shutdown ticking noise.
> 
> Seems that nobody is taking care of this bug  
> 
> The workaround for me is reboot to grub & press the power button to shutdown 'gently'... 
> ...

 

do you mean even if you reboot to grub and press power button doesn't work? that shouldn't be, since once you boot to grub, there's nothing to do with the OS now, just cut the power, then the disk head could park properly  :Smile: 

I tried add some sleep time to the /etc/init.d/halt after "remounting remaining filesystem readonly" (why gentoo is doing this before power off?), no luck...

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> do you mean even if you reboot to grub and press power button doesn't work? that shouldn't be, since once you boot to grub, there's nothing to do with the OS now, just cut the power, then the disk head could park properly 
> 
> 

 

yeah, the last time I shut down my laptop with grub it made the same noice but things could have changed ...

I'll give your instructions another try during / at the end of the next week when I'm working with my laptop again   :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> I tried add some sleep time to the /etc/init.d/halt after "remounting remaining filesystem readonly" (why gentoo is doing this before power off?), no luck...

 

I think this isn't specific to Gentoo in general, it's for safety reasons: if your filesystem is kept mounted rw & something goes wrong during shutdown data could get corrupted 

no changes on bugzilla.kernel.org so far   :Sad: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> do you mean even if you reboot to grub and press power button doesn't work? that shouldn't be, since once you boot to grub, there's nothing to do with the OS now, just cut the power, then the disk head could park properly 
> 
> I tried add some sleep time to the /etc/init.d/halt after "remounting remaining filesystem readonly" (why gentoo is doing this before power off?), no luck...

 

it works! Thanks, EricHsu

I guess in in earlier times I had pressed the power button a little too long,

what I tried in the meantime was to sync & remount the partitions read-only via MagicSysRQ Key, but that's also not really an option to me (reiser4-user) since on the next reboot I have to reboot once to "fix" the infamous Segmentation Fault   :Wink: 

here some more infos on this isuse:

http://lkml.org/lkml/2007/1/28/219

http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?t=116922621200002

----------

## EricHsu

I upgraded to gentoo-sources 2.6.20, problem remains :'(

someone updated the kernel bug report says it's the libata's bug...

----------

## kernelOfTruth

yes, I read on lkml and somewhere else that it's related to libata & scsi, I hope the patch makes it in until the first rc of .21

----------

## kernelOfTruth

sidux' 2.6.20 kernel doesn't seem to have this issue (read it, but haven't tested yet),

anyone willing to try sidux' kernel out:

http://sidux.com/files/kernel/

----------

## kernelOfTruth

sorry for doubleposting, but this is very important, I think I "fixed" it:  :Very Happy: 

```
#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

# CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set
```

```

#

# Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

#

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

CONFIG_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON=y

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set
```

enable some parts of the ide-part & like usually, parts of pata/libata

I haven't heard this noise in my newest livecd (r8 x86) anymore & it has this configuration, I'm going to try it out on my system & report back

it's using kernel 2.6.20-viper4 with rsdl 0.25 (slightly modified by myself)

update:

it's working here, I've tested it & shutdown the laptop, the strange noise is away

----------

## EricHsu

kernelOfTruth

I tried to configured the kernel like yours, no luck at all :'(

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

> kernelOfTruth
> 
> I tried to configured the kernel like yours, no luck at all :'(

 

hm, that's bad luck   :Sad: 

have you tried all 3 possibilities?

1) only the ide-driver

2) only the sata-driver (libata) 

3) my previous configuration (already posted: little parts of ide + pata)

----------

## Mickael

hi, kernelOfTruth,

I' try to apply your method in order to tackle this problem, but i'can't find this module :

```

CONFIG_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y 
```

inside a 2.6.20-suspend2-r2. I've nedd a patch? or a special kernel?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> hi, kernelOfTruth,
> 
> I' try to apply your method in order to tackle this problem, but i'can't find this module :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> it's using kernel 2.6.20-viper4 with rsdl 0.25 (slightly modified by myself)
> 
> update:
> 
> it's working here, I've tested it & shutdown the laptop, the strange noise is away

 

 :Wink: 

so please try that & update rsdl to 0.25 or higher (if needed)

if it doesn't work let me know, then I'll try out 2.6.20-suspend2-r2

----------

## big

Big thanks,kernelOfTruth!

It does work on 2.6.20-viper4,but still with no luck on the suspend2 sources.My .config is a little different from yours:

```
#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

#

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

CONFIG_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_QDI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND_VLB is not set 
```

----------

## EricHsu

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hm, that's bad luck  
> 
> have you tried all 3 possibilities?
> ...

 

hey, thanks for your reply! haven't had time to test yet, now it's weekend, I'll give it a try and post back ASAP  :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

[quote="kernelOfTruth"] *MickTux wrote:*   

> hi, kernelOfTruth,
> 
> I' try to apply your method in order to tackle this problem, but i'can't find this module :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> it's using kernel 2.6.20-viper4 with rsdl 0.25 (slightly modified by myself)
> 
> update:
> 
> it's working here, I've tested it & shutdown the laptop, the strange noise is away

 

 :Wink: 

Ho yes I've seen that you use this kernel, but i believed that CONFIG_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED was a common module.  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> so please try that & update rsdl to 0.25 or higher (if needed)
> 
> if it doesn't work let me know, then I'll try out 2.6.20-suspend2-r2

 

Ok, thanks

EDIT : strange I' have got this module (CONFIG_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y) but it disappear inside the menuconfig. However, with the same config of you, it doesn't work with the suspend2-source 2.6.19.r3.

----------

## max_primus

After long quest i have found problem and solution for me. Probably it will work for the rest.

My hardware:

- Notebook Quanta barebone TW3 M

lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 10)

05:01.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments Unknown device 8039

05:01.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments Unknown device 803a

05:01.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)

05:01.3 Class 0805: Texas Instruments Unknown device 803c

```

my config

```
ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

```

```
Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

#

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

CONFIG_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=m

CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=m

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_QDI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND_VLB is not set

```

Bios changes:

SATA mode: enhaced

AHCI mode: disabled

After changing driver there is no disk performance loss. remains the same cca 35 MB/s

----------

## max_primus

Forgot to say:

Kernel version 2.6.20-r3

----------

## EricHsu

fixed in mainstream kernel, check the last post of the bug report  :Smile: 

----------

